# Selling a private plate on eBay.



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm trying to sell a private number plate via a Reg company, but they're advertising it for far too much in my opinion. I'm going to try eBay.

Has anyone else attempted to sell a private plate on eBay??

Just wondered how effective it is.


cheers:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

The Sheriff said:


> Just wondered how effective it is.


Obviously it will depend how desirable the actual plate is.

I've seen a few on there do pretty well, although you'll get stung for the fees.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Obviously it will depend how desirable the actual plate is.
> 
> I've seen a few on there do pretty well, although you'll get stung for the fees.


Thanks mate. I'd probably put it on as a fixed BIN price, for a month and see what happens. Will take into account the 10% fee and 4% paypal charges.


----------

